# What's Your Stoney Songs?



## Mr.Sativa (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello my Cannabis loving Brethren! So i was gettin high the other day, and what i normally like to do after 420 is put on some Headphones and just chill with some nice songs. Then and there i had a hazy thought - "Shit, I bet the dudes from RIU have nice songs to recomend!" - and here i am.

Well waht i'd like to know from you guys out there is, which songs you hear when stoned!?

These ones are my favorites: 
Gorillaz - Slow Country
Lil'wayne (Feat. Bobby Valentino) - Mrs.Officer
Eminem - Lose Yourself
Dj Tiësto - In The Dark
Bobby McFerrin - Don't Worry Be Happy
Bob Marley - One Drop
Bob Marley - Redemption Song
(lots more from Mr.Marley!)

I'm sure i left some out (short term memory loss)....ohh well....=)


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 19, 2010)

Metallica - Orion, Call of the Ktulu, To Live is To Die, Anesthesia(pulling teeth)
Afroman - Palmdale and Tumbleweed
Anything Twiztid or Kottonmouth Kings
Anything Tech N9ne
Scooter - Devil Drums

just a few off the top of my head


----------



## ststepen420 (Jun 19, 2010)

velvet underground - sweet jane
the clash - bankrobber
david bowie - ziggy stardust
bob dylan - subterranean homesick blues
tea leaf green - taught to be proud
all sublime, grateful dead, and beatles


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 19, 2010)

I through just about any dubstep on when I am couched! Especially the one below, listen to it with full bass:

[video=youtube;-Kv3BkWnhIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kv3BkWnhIc[/video]


----------



## AlwaysFried (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;Um8JjbSK8fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um8JjbSK8fg[/video]
wiz khalifa - addicted...


----------



## JustinWafroGuy (Jun 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;YHZEtGS9XFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHZEtGS9XFo[/video]

Major Lazer - Mary Jane


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 21, 2010)

AlwaysFried said:


> [video=youtube;Um8JjbSK8fg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um8JjbSK8fg[/video]
> wiz khalifa - addicted...


3 greatest rappers in the world. Dylan, Dylan, and Dylan BECAUSE I SPIT HOT FIRE!!!


----------



## expt (Jun 24, 2010)

1.Randy Rogers Band - Kiss me in the dark
2.Kevin Fowler - Best mistake I ever made
3.Bart Crow Band - Wear my ring
4.Bill Pekar - The colors are all the same
5.Bleu Edmondson - Texas angel
6.Brandon Jenkins - Feet don't touch the ground
7.Casey Donahue Band - Love you like I do
8.Jason Allen - Must have been meant to be
9.Sonny Burgess - It must of been something I said
10.Cooder Graw - He aint ever gonna leave her


----------



## rifyraina (Jun 28, 2010)

-Alfie - Lilly Allen
-Little Green Bag - George Baker Selection
-Hits from the Bong - Cypress Hill
-Burn One Down - Ben Harper
-What if God Smoked Cannabis - Bob Rivers
-Got To Get You Into My Life- The Beatles
-And It Stoned Me- Van Morrison
-Captain Jack- Billy Joel


----------



## The Potologist (Jun 28, 2010)

Any thing Jack Johnson is a Win Win situation for me. I also enjoy The National, Ben Harper, The Kooks, The Strokes, Thom Yorke, Radiohead, Space Head Material, The Cinematic Orchestra.

Pretty much anything that bring peace and happiness to my soul and let my mind adrift to a far place away.


----------



## SeniorRaincloud (Jul 1, 2010)

when the musics over - the doors=)!


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the Teletubbies theme song LOL!


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jul 5, 2010)

buffalo soldier- bob marley
half the world away- oasis
greatest hits- tom petty
that smell- lynard skynard


----------



## BDBandit (Jul 7, 2010)

Ridin' - Classic & 86..better known as Harold and Kumars movies theme song 

Got to be Real - Pointer Sisters...I have no clue why, but I just love this song when I'm cooked.


----------



## Hydro Escobar (Jul 8, 2010)

The Game ft nas - letter to the king

jay-z - a dream

or just some trippy dubstep.


----------



## iLosed (Jul 9, 2010)

I dont think it gets any better than this...

[video=youtube;Hue1l-eIHPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hue1l-eIHPA[/video]

KUSH!


----------



## PennyLane (Jul 9, 2010)

SeniorRaincloud said:


> when the musics over - the doors=)!


 You know whats Up!!!!

Any doors song is pretty legit when blitz! 
I also like to kick it old school every now and then with De La Soul, Tribe called quest, or my favorite OutKast album ATliens!
and if the case is just to jam to some sweet tunes cant go wrong with the dead, or Phish!


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 9, 2010)

mmm were to start anythin by the Fun Lovin Criminals, chill out drum an bass ie dj fresh.... , dubstep, break bit, regaea i always like my rock & alterative lol whether im stoned or not lol if ive forgotten anythin lol its cuz im stoned

fwi i fuckin hate lil wayne hes voice is so fuckin anoyin lol

peace out


----------



## Meshuggah (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the psychadelic stuff when im stoned like tool or thordendal's special defects.[video=youtube;2dLm_JunVwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dLm_JunVwY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Zeplike (Jul 10, 2010)

[youtube]eUDpllpMg6g[/youtube] AAAAAWWWWEEE YEEEEAAAHH 


there are really soo many but this one too cause the vibe just makes me so happy
[youtube]sa36Q8jfKAg[/youtube]


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 10, 2010)

Baroness
Meet me In St. Louis
Converge
The Mars Volta
Pelican
Isis
YOB
Minus the Bear

This list can go on for a minute. I like to keep it heavy usually.


----------



## Stoned.Stupid (Jul 10, 2010)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Soul to Squeeze, Snow, Wet Sand
Rebelution - Running, On My Mind, Heart Like A Lion
The Expendables - Down, Down, Down, Sacrifice
Slightly Stoopid - Collie Man, Closer to the Sun
Dirty Heads - Antelope
O.A.R - Crazy Game of Poker (Live)
Jack Johnson - Upside Down, All at Once
John Mayer - Gravity, Free Fallin' (Both Live)
Just a Few........


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jul 10, 2010)

Current playlist will include

1. Joe Strummer & The Mescaleros - Mondo Bongo
2. Dispatch - Bats In The Belfry acoustic
3. Eek-a-mouse - Ganja Smuggling, Sensi Party
4. Johnny Cash - Highwayman
5. Ratatat - Wildcat
6. Delaney & Bonnie - Poor Elijah
7. Laura Marling - Devil's Spoke
8. Tanya Stephens - The Other Cheek, It's A Pity
9. Willy Mason - Oxygen
10. Barenaked Ladies MTV Awards Mix inc. One Week

And/or pretty much any Bob Marely, Bob Dylan or The Beatles

and RHCP. All Chilis stuff is primo


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Jul 10, 2010)

Well I dont know about single songs but heres afew.

311, prodigy, Marleys always a good choice. I listen to way too much Method Man and Wu Tang in general. But Wu is the sheet son!!!


----------



## dumhole327 (Jul 10, 2010)

Weather Report
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Gong Li
MGMT is nice
My techno/trance station on pandora
Parliament
King Crimson


----------



## SeniorRaincloud (Jul 20, 2010)

PennyLane said:


> You know whats Up!!!!
> 
> Any doors song is pretty legit when blitz!
> I also like to kick it old school every now and then with De La Soul, Tribe called quest, or my favorite OutKast album ATliens!
> and if the case is just to jam to some sweet tunes cant go wrong with the dead, or Phish!


yeah dude=)!!!!! the doors are just amazing to listen to baked out of your mind=)!!!!


----------



## baxcor (Jul 21, 2010)

Pepper, they bring out every kind of emotion. I saw them in concert this summer with 311 and The Offspring and it was sick. Everyone was lighting up and feel real good. they released two new songs so if you want to check out some great reggae music check it: http://www.pepperlive.com/wakeup/

and there is always the classic...snoop. I saw snoop at Lollapalooza last year smoked a blunt during gin and juice, and it had to be one of the best days of my life.


----------



## Mr.Sativa (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha!! Thanks all for the recommendations. I listened to some of these songs...got real kick out of em...haha!!


----------



## VER D (Jan 20, 2011)

every time i hear this song it makes me feel a lil high or if im high already then it make me feel a lil higher
[video=youtube;8uvdnUWrgns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uvdnUWrgns[/video]


----------



## madcatter (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh man here comes the old guy....

Led Zep,,, Lynryrd Skynryd, Beatles, Stones, Molly Hatchet, Steppenwolf, Van Morrison, and the list goes on....

Just remembered I bought Kaya by Bob Marley when it was a new release in the mid 70's... damn I am getting old...


----------



## Axxebond (Feb 17, 2011)

As the world turns - Slightly Sloopid
This Joint - Slightly Stoopid
Serenity - Godsmack
Love and Luxory - Korn


----------



## dam612 (Feb 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;zCkgrzwljuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCkgrzwljuE[/video]


----------



## TokeSmoker420 (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy9jHwyfO-c


----------



## julestaylor (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm go ahead and recommend albums instead of songs, hope you don't mind...

Sleep - Dopesmoker
YOB - Catharsis
Isis - Celestial
Cult of Luna - Somewhere Along the Highway
Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------

